# Bonnie @ The Creek (some Abbey)



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't normally take pictures of the trail part of our walk, because on all but the very brightest days, the shade from the trees causes my camera's auto flash to come on. And if I turn the auto flash off, my shutter speed is drastically reduced and everything is blurry.  The fun of a cheap camera. Anyway, out of about 20 pics I took out there I managed to get 4 decent ones, so I figured I'd post.

Ghost ear head shake









Sniff sniff









Squirrel!









Posing









Walking home...
Bonnie runs this hood


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Great photos, they are both beautiful and look very fit


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks  I try my best to keep them in shape.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww so cute! I'm obviously in love with Bonnie since she's a Dobe, she reminds me of my Peyton. I love the floppy ears, even if they are ghost ears!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm quite partial to her floppy ears, myself.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks like they are thriving on a raw and kibble diet! Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Bonnie is sooo pretty, love the third one!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

They look very pretty and fit. What is Abbey? I love her color.


----------

